# Spirit Detailing Ireland: Lotus Elise - Long detail/short day!



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice little car here. I was supposed to have it in the workshop for two days, but a slight hiccup at the mechanic's place meant that I just had it for one full day to do interior and paint correction. The owner asked if this was a problem..... well, I'm known for miracles sometimes.

Not this time though...!! Some of the panels had been resprayed and still had deep sanding marks on them. The interior was covered in dust and the wheels had never been properly cleaned - in fact the wheels took most time to get looking right.

Not many photo's as I didn't have time but here's the process....

Car arrived covered in dust from the garage. The owner gave strict instructions not to wash as it was going in for a detail!



















Car jacked up at jacking point. 68% of the weight is in the back of the car so you need to know where these are lifted.

That's an old polishing pad acting as a buffer at the strut. 










Wheel arches and wheels got a good steam cleaning to begin with. Gotta do my bit to conserve water in this weather! 



















The wheels were in bad shape so once the bad grime was removed with Very Cherry, it was time for the best wheel cleaner in the world - Iron X.










The majority of the brakedust just washed away with a rub, but a second spray of Iron X was needed in the corners of some spokes. But the job was a good one!

Next the paintwork received my paint detox & neutralisation process - acid neutraliser (as foam), Dry & remove Tar, alkaline neutraliser, Clay treatment, pH neutral wash.










Polish of choice for today is a new prototype water-based nano-polish that I am happy to be picked to run trials with for the manufacturer.  Ignore the old buffing gloves! They do make a day behind a polisher easier though! :thumb:










Polished with the OR polisher and LC Orange pad. The polish turned out to be very good. No dust and delivers results. But I had some critical analysis and recommendations that's gone back to the makers, so nuff said for now. 

All trim and tyres on the Lotus are dressed with CarPro PERL. The front grille was removed for cleaning. PERL is amazing. Very user friendly and can be diluted down to 5:1 (for example, for interior use for a matt sheen). I used it neat on the trim and tyres.


















Car was coated in RMP Super Crystal Diamond Glaze applied by hand. It was absolutely fantastic on this colour!  Just have a few after shots due to very limited time.



















And just to show that its not just the interior lighting that make the car glossy.....



















Thanks for looking. 
Brian


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks fantastic, great shine on that colour! Love the colour of that Morgan too!


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great Shine. Well done


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks a million dollars Brian. Look forward to the next write up!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there buddy.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Greate work m8 :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..


----------

